# Bulb/Periphery - Cover of Michael Jackson's "Black or White"



## bulb (Jun 26, 2009)

When we found out about his death last night, we knew we had to cover a song as a tribute to one of our favorite musicians (and everyone elses, cuz cmon who seriously doesnt love MJ or at least didnt at some point in their life!). We decided to do Black or White and got to work.
Huge thanks to Taylor Larson for engineering Chris's vocals as he did a terrific job!

You can hear it here:
PERIPHERY - NEW SONG: BLACK OR WHITE! RIP MJ!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
or
SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!

Enjoy!

RIP Michael


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 26, 2009)

FOCKING awesome. This has always been my favourite MJ song, and you couldn't have done it better justice, fucking well done mate.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 26, 2009)

Just ran across this, checking my MySpace updates! I'll cross-post what I commented there:

Holy crap guys, nice cover!! You should definitely do this live!

BTW, who does the rap and dirty vocal? Is it all Chris? Regardless, he does a great job singing this!


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow man, that was definitely awesome. Great fucking cover dude!


----------



## thebhef (Jun 26, 2009)

Badass, man!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome, awesome stuff Misha!


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 26, 2009)

niiice. Me likes


----------



## Severance (Jun 26, 2009)

I laugh at the hoo hoooo. Awesome cover.

ALso just noticed the "jamona"s at the end.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 26, 2009)

Severance said:


> I laugh at the hoo hoooo. Awesome cover.



Ditto, lol.

Still, good cover. Had a lot of energy and sounded good.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jun 26, 2009)

Boodiful...just boodiful


----------



## Concerto412 (Jun 26, 2009)

haha, SOOOO good. Slash was a favourite of mine back in the day, and this song will always be a particular fav of mine. 
A great tribute to a spectacular performer


----------



## crayzee (Jun 26, 2009)

Sirs, thank you for that. Nicely done!


----------



## DeathCarrot (Jun 26, 2009)

Amazing job guys!  Very good Jacko by Chris


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 26, 2009)

Fucking incredible Misha!! RIP Michael.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 26, 2009)

Very Fitting Tribute.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 26, 2009)

yes.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 26, 2009)

Disgustingly good, and to think you guys just cranked this out over night.


----------



## bulb (Jun 26, 2009)

aw thanks a lot guys! glad you dig it, yeah we definitely didnt get much sleep thanks to this but we are stoked with the way it came out (was half expecting it to be epic fail to be honest) so it was worth it hehe


----------



## alex103188 (Jun 26, 2009)

Fucking awesome!

I agree with the person above me about how you pulled it off in one night.


That's some serious skillz.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 27, 2009)

This is awesome, especially for the amount of time you guys had to do it. Do I hear your TIL 8 near the end of the song?


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 27, 2009)

Loved it. Very awesome.


 RIP MJ


----------



## bulb (Jun 27, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> This is awesome, especially for the amount of time you guys had to do it. Do I hear your TIL 8 near the end of the song?



Ah thats actually the Blackmachine F8, good ears!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 27, 2009)

ahhh sweet!


----------



## silentrage (Jun 27, 2009)

Can I ask you to lie next time you put out epic songs that you made during lunch time at work? Just say you spent a month on it.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 27, 2009)

That was truly epic. Nice job dude!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 27, 2009)

I like it it was on the radio where I am a few minutes ago.


----------



## damigu (Jun 27, 2009)

that's a killer cover. and an awesome tribute. i can't believe you pumped it out in a single day!

even though MJ let his demons take over his life, he was still a great musician and excellent showman.

what hardware did you use for the recording?


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 27, 2009)

That was very cool. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jun 27, 2009)

Great cover!! Proof that it pays to be versatile musicians, nice one 

*-*RIP MJ*-*


edit: Jacko + 8 string = pure win!!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 27, 2009)

Just great, awesome tribute


----------



## Harry (Jun 27, 2009)

Very amazing, great tribute to a great musician


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 27, 2009)

I hadn't _really_ listened to this (I had, but hadn't paid much attention.), but this is really fucking good on subsequent listens. I swear, everything you boys touch seems to turn to gold.


----------



## HorseCalledWar (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome cover of an already awesome song. Great work.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 27, 2009)

fucking sick!!!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 27, 2009)

that's a freakin' awesome cover!


----------



## Euthanasia (Jun 27, 2009)

Youre a freaking jeanious


----------



## phatfil (Jun 27, 2009)

great job! very faithful rendition as well. i had forgotten how much i like that song.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome tribute 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 27, 2009)

Fantastic, really fantastic! You guys are amazing!

R.I.P


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 27, 2009)

Holy shit dude, that is so fucking well done.

I love it how he took it seriously and didn't fuck up the 'hee heeehh...'

Kind of sounds like Chris Cornell when it speeds up.

dude...

holy shit...

this is fucking amazing.

restetp


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jun 27, 2009)

Fucking Awesome!!


----------



## Bevo (Jun 27, 2009)

Amazing!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chaztrip (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for doing this!!!!


----------



## K707 (Jun 27, 2009)

This cover owns


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2009)

Pretty epic cover man, love the heavyness near the end.


----------



## voiceguitar (Jun 27, 2009)

very quick timing dudes! wait maybe they knew! maybe periphery was part of MJs death! ahaha... naw, rip a great musician


----------



## pyroglyphix (Jun 27, 2009)

Very nice gentlemen.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 28, 2009)

This is going to be on the album, right?


----------



## bulb (Jun 28, 2009)

haha nah it wont, its just a fun tribute, i wouldnt want it on the album
plus our album is already long enough at 13 songs and with all the cool transitions will end up being about 80 mins long haha, so there just wouldnt be space!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree that you should at least play it live a few times


----------



## Ruins (Jun 28, 2009)

absolutely awesome!!!! RIP Michael


----------



## jsousa (Jun 28, 2009)

great


----------



## toolsound (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome stuff. I actually showed this one to my parents and they were impressed.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 29, 2009)

Goddamn, that's awesome!!


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 29, 2009)

bulb said:


> haha nah it wont, its just a fun tribute, i wouldnt want it on the album
> plus our album is already long enough at 13 songs and with all the cool transitions will end up being about 80 mins long haha, so there just wouldnt be space!




That's awesome, looking forward to this very much


----------



## Origins (Jun 29, 2009)

That song is really cool! It would be nice to hear some other covers with the "Periphery tone"


----------



## Crometeef (Jun 29, 2009)

really thoughtful thing for you to do Misha.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 29, 2009)

That was awesome. I think this proves bulb is on his way to become the next Paul Gilbert.


----------



## Ckackley (Jun 29, 2009)

Completely amazing !!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 1, 2009)

Far out dude. This is really special haha. I laughed but also was in awe. It brought me joy laughter and amazement. You totally peripherized it but not in a "forget the original song" way. Well done you guys.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 1, 2009)

man... that was awesome! a very worthy tribute, and a very complete one!

when the loooow 8 string notes came in near the end, i was like AWW YESS!

chris did a fantastic job, and the guitar work was great. i love how you kept the main parts and the general idea of the guitar parts, but then did some of your rythmical magic on some parts, and as i stated, the 8 string inclusion is brilliant.

i love the drums too, with the cowbell and all


----------

